
Show HN: My first native iOS app – CoffeeAM, an easy tool to boost creativity - patrickz
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1132834670?pt=118301631&ct=HN&mt=8
======
patrickz
Hi, HN! Really excited to share my little project here. Being an product
manager and a software developer, it was often hard for me to stay creative
and productive during the 'ideation' stage. Hence, I decided to make this app.
CoffeeAM provides various coffee shops ambient sounds to boost your creativity
and productivity. According to a research from University of Chicago("A
moderate level of ambient noise is conducive to creative cognition"), the
chatter and clatter noise will get your creative juices to start flowing. So,
you can use this little app to boost up your creativity anytime and anywhere!
Really excited to hear feedback from you all :)

------
patrickz
=)

